# Liberty Barber Shop. Middletown DE



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

A new cigar lounge just opened in Delaware. It's small (maybe 6-8 chairs) but in a state that doesn't allow indoor smoking I'll take what I can get.

The owner is a retired cop who clearly found a way of skirting around the law, or just doesn't give an eff... Props for sticking it to the man Henry.

I love this place. Great haircuts. Straight razor shaves. Free pint of Sam Adams with your cut. Decently priced cigars and a lounge to enjoy for free if you purchase your cigar from the shop. Definitely the only place like it in the area. Highly recommended if you ever find your way out this way.

(I'm in no way affiliated with Liberty Barbers. Just a happy customer that wants to see them do well.)

















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I might have to check that out in a few weeks. I take R7 to R13 from PA down through Dover to go to Ocean City. Middletown is just a few miles west of 1 and 13 on 299 right?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Several states that have indoor smoking laws use the "private club clause" to get around it, you just have to be a member and sounds like in his case his membership dues are the purchase of a cigar  

Cool set up indeed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ethernaut05 (Nov 1, 2016)

I literally live about 3 miles from here. I shave my head, but occasionally bring my son in for a cut. I do also sometimes buy a few sticks from them. Well stocked indeed. I'd love to see if u have photos of the actual 'lounge'? I'm all in!!! Was waiting forever to have CigarEtte City in Peoples Plaza have a private lounge but red tape got in the way... would like to hear more! Membership?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I might have to check that out in a few weeks. I take R7 to R13 from PA down through Dover to go to Ocean City. Middletown is just a few miles west of 1 and 13 on 299 right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Correct. The shop is only about 8 min from Rt. 1

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ethernaut05 said:


> I literally live about 3 miles from here. I shave my head, but occasionally bring my son in for a cut. I do also sometimes buy a few sticks from them. Well stocked indeed. I'd love to see if u have photos of the actual 'lounge'? I'm all in!!! Was waiting forever to have CigarEtte City in Peoples Plaza have a private lounge but red tape got in the way... would like to hear more! Membership?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't snag any pics of the "lounge", but I think they might have a few pictures up on their Facebook page... I'm not real sure on how the 'membership' thing will work, but right now, if you buy a cigar you can use the lounge... It's pretty bare-bones currently though. I'd venture to say that %80 of the time you'd be smoking by yourself. They did just install a TV though, so that's better than before. Lol.

I remember when CigarEtte City was trying to do the lounge thing. It's a shame it never got off the ground as they're IMO the best stocked shop in the state. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

awk6898 said:


> Correct. The shop is only about 8 min from Rt. 1
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Cool, hopefully I can check it out soon.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

The place looks clean, well stocked, and some where people would want to go. State have gone _nutds_ with laws. AZ allows smoking in private clubs, and one of the American Legion that allows smoking _(some do not)_, tried to start a monthly Cigar Club Night. The flipping cigarette smokers cried the Cigar smoke was offensive.


----------

